# Spinbrush Toothbrush



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

And some Pet Dental Toothpaste and lots of positive reinforcement!
Makes the job a whole lot easier!!:thumbup:

http://www.smilox.com/smile/crestSpinBrushProClean.cfm?source=froogle


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Hm, interesting idea!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

You know, chicken quarters and chicken wings do the same thing  And they are happy to brush then!


----------

